# So You Think You Know Everything!



## Kacey (Jul 27, 2006)

SO YOU THINK YOU KNOW EVERYTHING!



"Stewardesses" is the longest word typed with only the left hand and "lollipop" is the longest with our right. (Bet you tried this out mentally, didn't you?)





Maine is the only state whose name is just one syllable. (I'll bet you're going to check this out.)




No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple.




"Dreamt" is the only English word that ends in the letters "mt". (Are you doubting this?)




The words 'racecar,' 'kayak' and 'level' are the same whether they are read left to right or right to left




There are only four words in the English language which end in "dous":   tremendous, horrendous, stupendous, and hazardous. (You're not doubting this, are you?)





There are two words in the English language that have all five vowels in order:  abstemious" and "facetious."




TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters only on one row of the keyboard. (All you typists are going to test this out) 





A cat has 32 muscles in each ear.



A goldfish has a memory span of three seconds (So do some people I know)



A "jiffy" is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second.



A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes.



A snail can sleep for three years. (I know some people that could do this too.)




Al Capone's business card said he was a used furniture dealer.



Almonds are a member of the peach family.



An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.



Babies are born without kneecaps. They don't appear until the child reaches 2 to 6 years of age.




February 1865 is the only month in recorded history not to have a full moon.




In the last 4,000 years, no new animals have been domesticated.



If the population of China walked past you, 8 abreast, the line would never end because of the rate of reproduction.




If you are an average American, in your whole life, you will spend an average of 6 months waiting at red lights.




Leonardo Da Vinci invented the scissors.



On a Canadian two dollar bill, the flag flying over the Parliament building is an American flag.

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite!

Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated.

The average person\'s left hand does 56% of the typing.

The cruise liner, QE2, moves only six inches for each gallon of diesel that it burns.

The winter of 1932 was so cold that Niagara Falls froze completely solid.

There are more chickens than people in the world."



Winston Churchill was born in a ladies' room during a dance.



Women blink nearly twice as much as men.



...................NOW YOU KNOW EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 27, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> On a Canadian two dollar bill, the flag flying over the Parliament building is an American flag.


 



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> ...................NOW YOU KNOW EVERYTHING!!!


 
Yup... including somethings that are proven urban legends...

Snopes.com.  Check out the site for some fun reading.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 27, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Yup... including somethings that are proven urban legends...
> 
> Snopes.com.  Check out the site for some fun reading.




Yeah, I know - I just thought they were funny; I didn't mean for anyone to take them seriously.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 27, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Yup... including somethings that are proven urban legends...
> 
> Snopes.com. Check out the site for some fun reading.


Well, we can replace that Canadian money story with this one. Silly Canadians.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Well, we can replace that Canadian money story with this one. Silly Canadians.



I thought they replaced it with the Toonie and not the Loonie


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> The words 'racecar,' 'kayak' and 'level' are the same whether they are read left to right or right to left



A palindrome where most people quote the word "RADAR" as an example. 




			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated.



In the cold the Rubber/Petroleum does not "Dry" out as fast and become as brittle. Warmer temperatures  allows for a faster or easier reaction for the process.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> A palindrome where most people quote the word "RADAR" as an example.


Except technically, radar is an acronym and not a word.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Except technically, radar is an acronym and not a word.



I know just like LASER is as well, but not a Palindrome.  But most people quote is as one though.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 27, 2006)

> No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple.


 
Says the person who has obviously never experienced a purple nurple. HA!


----------



## crushing (Jul 27, 2006)

from http://www.jamesphogan.com/bb/content/081698.shtml

WITH A LITTLE INGENUITY

I got a note from somebody claiming that no word in the English language rhymes with "month," "orange," "silver," or "purple." Well, a challenge is not something to be passed over lightly by an Irishman, and for somebody of my profession, certainly not one with a literary connotation. So, after retreating pen-in-teeth into a period of some solitary meditation on the matter, I emerge to present the following modest offerings:

    The animalth rathed three timeth latht month,
    The hare won twithe and the tortoithe oneth.

    An Irishman Green,
    Can take the potheen.
    But an Irishman Orange
    Ends up on the flooranj'
    Ust doesn't seem able,
    To stay at the table

    When you're choking,
    Turning purple,
    A hearty slap and one good burp'll
    Usually fix it.

    Gold and silver
    presents willvir
    Ginity tend to
    Put an end to.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 13, 2006)

lol good stuff


----------



## lulflo (Aug 13, 2006)

A Man A Plan A Canal Panama
spelled backwords is 
a man a plan a canal panama

Does that qualify?


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 14, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> from http://www.jamesphogan.com/bb/content/081698.shtml
> 
> Gold and silver
> presents willvir
> ...


 
my favorite


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 15, 2006)

"If the population of China walked past you, 8 abreast, the line would never end because of the rate of reproduction."

good in theory, but in practice, reproduction would slow waaaaaay down as they all waited in line.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 15, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> A snail can sleep for three years. (I know some people that could do this too.)


Yeah?  So can my wife!


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 15, 2006)

i would, btu this stupid college class thing keeps making me get outta bed!!!​


----------

